# Wasserkühlung Anschluss



## MickHH (7. Februar 2018)

*Wasserkühlung Anschluss*

Moin, will nicht unnötig aufhalten und kann mir erstmal nur so helfen.

Habe mir die Cosair H45 geholt, sie läuft bereits und nun möchte ich dennoch mal nachfragen wo ich am besten den Lüfter anschliessen sollte. Es ist ein 4 Pin Lüfter, das Board Asusx370 f gaming mit etlichen anschlüssen dafür, die pumpe selbst läuft natürlich am dafür vorgesehen anschluss für CPU Wasserpumpen.
Die Frage ist deswegen gestellt, habe das Gefühl das der Lüfter viel zu hoch läuft, derzeitiger Anschluss CPU Fan1

ps. Es gibt für die  Kühlung einen extra Rahmen für einen weiteren Lüfter der Unterstützen kann, macht es Sinn zusätzlichen vor den Kühler noch einen Lüfter zu setzen oder reicht die H45 an sich auch aus, bin kein üübertaktungs freund bis an die Grenzen des möglichen.
Übertakten ja aber mit Augenmaß 

besten Dank für die Antworten


----------



## EyRaptor (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Anschluss*

Du kannst den Lüfter ganz normal auf dem Board anschließen.
Im Bios kannst du dann eine weniger aggressive Lüfterkurve abhängig von der CPU Temperatur erstellen -> damit sollte es deutlich leiser sein.

Die Möglichkeit einen zweiten Lüfter auf der anderen Seite des Radiators zu montieren wird push-pull genannt.
Das bringt bei diesen dünnen Radiatoren idr. aber recht wenig.


----------



## MickHH (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Anschluss*

Vielen Dank für diese Antwort. Denke das mir das reichen sollte-Top


----------

